# Wie geht so ein Style (Clean, HighKey, Architektur, Himmel)



## altenkuschter (10. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie bekomme ich so einen cleanen Style hin und va so einen Himmel? Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

http://web253.webgo24-server13.de/bilder/clean1.jpg

http://web253.webgo24-server13.de/bilder/clean2.jpg

http://web253.webgo24-server13.de/bilder/clean3.jpg


----------



## devnetik (10. April 2010)

entweder haben die fotographen extreme viel zeit gehabt. oder sie haben alles frei gestellt und mit ps nen eigenen himmel zusammengebastelt


----------



## chmee (10. April 2010)

--

Im ersten Bild wurde der Vordergrund möglichst Clean fotografiert, also Richtung Highkey. Der Himmel wurde dann über veränderte Einstellungen eingefangen. Stativ hilfreich. Am Ende wurde hier entsättigt (Colorkey mit Blau). Im zweiten Bild würde ich auch sagen, mind. zwei Bilder vom Stativ, Himmel sogar über eine Langzeitbelichtung (ND-Filter?). Bild 3 definitv auch eine Belichtungsserie (DRI/TM), anders lässt sich Himmel und Gebäude kaum in einem Bild festhalten. (Auch erkennbar an der Randabdunkelung in der Fassadenstruktur)

Kurzum, Belichtungsreihe, Zusammenfassen und Style reinpacken. Grad bei Architektur ist eine Prise Unscharfmaske/Highpass nicht falsch, das hebt die geometrischen Formung. Hilfreich ist sicherlich auch die direkte Bearbeitung einer Schwarzweiss-Kopie und anschließendes Zusammenbringen mit den Farbdaten. 

Jedenfalls mit Glanz&Gloria bearbeitet.

mfg chmee


----------

